# Just Opened My Invisible Man!!!! Wow!!!



## XactoHazzard (May 20, 2003)

I just bought it at my LHS tonight, on a hunch.
Luck would have it that they got them in today.
I opened it and it's amazing!
Awesome job Moebius! I can not wait to paint this puppy.
Full color instructions an added bonus!

Keep them coming!

Travis


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Your a lucky dog Travis, "One of the First kids on the Block" so to speak! Thanks for the quick review!


----------



## XactoHazzard (May 20, 2003)

The cool thing is that I did it the old fashioned way.
I walked into the LHS and just saw it on the shelf.
Not ebay, or online, not pre-ordered or shipped from a fourth party.
Four were stacked on a shelf an I felt like a little kid inside when I saw that box art. Great job, as usual from Chris White.

This kit is clean and goes together perfectly and the pose is dramatic. My only complaints are the lose tecture on the base and the engraved pieces of paper on the table. These pieces of paper could have beed done by the modeler or printed on pieces of matte paper to be cut. Most modelers would do the paper themselves anyway, it didn't have to be a permanent part of the table.

Other then that, this kit is a Perfect 10. I ask Moebius to please follow my request last year when I saw the concept drawings for the Invisible Man.
PLEASE MAKE A CUSTOMIZING KIT WITH THE LAB STUFF AND BOOKCASE AND OTHER ODDS AND ENDS!

Travis


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

otto said:


> Your a lucky dog Travis, "One of the First kids on the Block" so to speak! Thanks for the quick review!


Man Otto...you took the words right out of my mouth...'Lucky dog' I've got 3 on order and will probably be here next week...but I'm going to a few Hobby Shops today to try and find one and recapture that feeling XactoHazzard just experienced ....way too cool man :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Xacto - In retrospect the papers could have been done the same as with the Polar Lights Phantom music - printed on the instruction sheet and cut out. At least, since the outline is scribed, you can fill in the lines with putty and sand smooth.
Glad you like the kit.


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

SOOOOO.....How much did it cost so I can start saving.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

My 2 are in the mail from CutTVMan according to an email I got today!!!
Steve


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Just got back from a visit to the Clubhouse...and Tom from Cult of Personality is here Quoted as saying in reference to the Invisible Man.................... .:Cult of Personality
Registered Seller


Joined: 04 Aug 2004
Posts: 1219
Location: Maryland

Post: Posted: Sat Oct 11, 2008 11:57 am Reply with quote
Todd; thanks for the kind words...BUT, I'm already sold out, (what a problem to have Very Happy ). WILL be getting more... Spoke to Frank yesterday and HE is almost sold out, so the Invisible Man is a hit. Big Frankie (glow and non glow) and a Chiller exclusive kit are on the water now, along with the Monster Scenes.
Tom

He sold out already...:thumbsup:...WOW...!
Mcdee


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Well to be fair , I only had ONE case (but it DID go quickly...). I'll be getting more soon, along with the Chiller glow version. :thumbsup:
Tom


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

mcdougall said:


> Just got back from a visit to the Clubhouse...and Tom from Cult of Personality is here Quoted as saying in reference to the Invisible Man.................... .:Cult of Personality
> Registered Seller
> 
> 
> ...




Fantastic news!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Bwain no more said:


> Well to be fair , I only had ONE case (but it DID go quickly...). I'll be getting more soon, along with the Chiller glow version. :thumbsup:
> Tom


Wait a minute...Did you say 'CHILLER GLOW VERSION' ?:woohoo: .........
.......I take it that that any not sold at the CHILLER might be made available to us unwashed riff-raff...Hmmmmmmm?
Mcdee


----------



## XactoHazzard (May 20, 2003)

Tom, Im going to be heading to Chiller, anything you can set aside for me would be sweet!
I haven't spoken to you in a while cause I was banned from CH. Stupid situation if you ask me but I miss being there.It's ALL about kits for me, I can't handle all the "hobby drama" that comes with it.

Travis


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Although Frank likes to promote the shows he attends( like WF and Chiller) by offering exclusives, he also makes the kits available through the website and I know CultTVMan and I will have them. NOT sure if the kits will make it to Chiller in time, but Frank will try!!! 
Tom


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

GOOD STUFF! I am glad to hear about the chiller invisible man kits. After months of pushed back dates I feel like I am starting to get excited about this stuff again!


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Once again.....How much did it cost??


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

One MEEEEEELLION dollars, in by best Dr. Evil voice....ducks and runs for cover! Sorry I couldnt resist, something just came over me!


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Lol...ha ha !!! Guess i deserve that...:thumbsup:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Check it out: http://www.culttvmanshop.com/shop/product.php?productid=16503&cat=363&page=1

This kit is, from what I've seen and read here...Totally awesome I got in on the earlybird price a few months ago but I intend on buying the first one I see in my LHS no matter what they're asking for it...got to keep the interest going:thumbsup: This kit is probably the biggest and best Dio kit ever to have been made IMHO...
Mcdee


----------



## XactoHazzard (May 20, 2003)

I paid $29.95 + tax
I wanted to buy them all but I know a couple of HT members live in my
area and shop at that LHS. Figured I'd share the wealth. Although I'm sure Bob(MMM) would have bought all 4

Travis


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

You know me all too well Travis! Nah...I picked up only one! I have another coming from CultTVMan and will most likely get the Chiller exclusives too!

It is one SWEET kit!

MMM


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I've got word of two on the way, one from Mega and one from Cult. I's a happy camper, I should be glueing and slopping paint by the end of the week! I had to spread the wealth around a bit. what little "wealth" there is LOL..


----------



## JohnGuard (Jan 13, 2008)

how do you know you have the invisible man if he's invisible????


( am i the first one to use this joke? )


----------



## ShadOAB (Apr 29, 2007)

Well...No.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

JohnGuard said:


> how do you know you have the invisible man if he's invisible????
> 
> 
> ( am i the first one to use this joke? )


Hmmm...... let me see.


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

Just got my Invisible Man from my LHS (AAA Hobbies) here in Marietta Georgia and let me tell you guys, this is a totally awesome kit. The engineering that went into the making of this kit to do away with as many seams as possible is perfect. Even the figure is in a different colored plastic from the other parts of the kit.

Thank you for a wonderful kit Moebius! I look forward to more greatness from you.

I wonder how long before someone comes out with downloadable graphics for the plethtora of books included in the kit. I would do ALL of H.G. Welles' books, plus some other classic horror stories and a copy of Grays Anatomy.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Got both my kits today, the 1st one at about 12:30 from Mega via UPS, the second at about 3:00 from cult, via USPS. WOW! A fantastic kit with 123 parts, 50 grey, 55 clear, 18 tan. Great full color instructions, with Cool background story (just like Aurora), great Aurora type box, Great Art work by Chris White (as usual). AAAA+++++ Thanks Frank (Da Man), Chris (Art work, Kit design), Dave Metzner (Build up and color chart), Jeff Bond (story), and David Fisher ( Box and Instruction sheet design)for a great product! This kit, once again exceded my expectations!


----------



## Ravenauthor (Jan 24, 2004)

I got mine today, and I too was floored with the quality in the model kit and the instructions. I hope this ride continues for quite a while. And it may be only a minor detail with others, but I do like having molded nameplates included with my kits.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

I got mine today from Culttvman Steve. Great looking kit. :thumbsup:Well done to everyone involved!

RK


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Ditto everything above: my 2 came today and I was floored by just the sheer display size of the FLOOR! Already my mind is aglow with whirling, transient nodes of thought, careening through a cosmic vapor of kitbashing invention! 

Thanks Frank!!!!!


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Just got my three in the mail from CultTVman, this is one seriously cool kit! Major kudos to all who made it happen! :thumbsup:


----------



## XactoHazzard (May 20, 2003)

Bought 2 more last night!

Travis


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

I just got mine open a couple of minutes ago, and man am I STOKED! And talk about an impressive, super nice instruction sheet, too! Crisp, clean parts...
Inspiration: I'm thinking that after this is built up, it's gonna deserve its own customized, lit shadowbox!
Thank you, Frank & Co.! VIVA MOEBIUS! :wave:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

HiWay Hobby has them in stock!
Cool kit. I was just sprue-fondling it, and I like the way the body goes together. Very clever parts breakdown.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes indeed, it seems like any time there is a coat or jacket with a one piece back and two piece front, its always tricky to put together. The Aurora Frankenstein and Mr. Hyde come to mind, Draculas cape was a little tricky too. Though I must say the retooled Hyde from Moebius went together really well. But this one goes together like a dream. Parts fit is fantastic! On the coat and everything else!


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Seaview, that's a GREAT idea! PLEASE post some pics!

Larry

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Just got my 3 kits from CultTVman...WOW!
Mcdee


----------



## dxhound (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm waiting for my kits to arrive, anyone start building theirs? I would like to see some building pictures :thumbsup:


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I think I was one of the first to "get her done" (at least on this forum) I'm sure we will see a slew of built ups in the comming days and weeks. At least I hope we do!


----------



## Ravenauthor (Jan 24, 2004)

Had to post one more time after opening my kit and looking at the parts. Sheer genius on the invisible rat. I noticed the box art shows the rats' skeletons through transparent skin and I thought that would be cool to build it like this and lo and behold, the parts are included to make it that way. Styrene is the best!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Ravenauthor said:


> Had to post one more time after opening my kit and looking at the parts. Sheer genius on the invisible rat. I noticed the box art shows the rats' skeletons through transparent skin and I thought that would be cool to build it like this and lo and behold, the parts are included to make it that way. Styrene is the best!


I thought the inside of the rat halves would be scribed with a skeleton....but NO...there is actually castings of the skeletal head spine and ribs molded in gray that fit inside the rat halves...I almost threw them out by accident Glad I saw your post:thumbsup:

now where's my magnifying glass....
This kit Blows Me Away........:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Glad you guys are paying very close attention! I might have missed that without your observations!


----------

